# akc breeding question



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got the papers to register my pup with AKC. There is a box marked that I CAN NOT breed my dog. That box was marked from the people I got my pup from. Why do they get to mark the box saying I can not bread my dog? What happens if I do breed him?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like he don't have FULL reg which to me means. You can do what u want with ur dog and I thin partil like you got the MIGHT be able to criminaly charge you but I'm not sure. We almost bought a female akc shar pei. And when she asked if we were gunna breed and we said maybe then she uped the price on the dog 200$ saying that that was for full reg. We did not buy that dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And that is why I go with SV registered dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many breeders will sell on a limited registration. When the pup passes all health/hip tests then the registration goes to full, if you fulfill your end of the purchase contract. 
You should have known up front whether or not the pup you bought would be limited. 
It is to protect the kennel that produced the pup, what you do with your pup reflects on the kennel's name.
And if you were to breed without the health testing, that wouldn't be reputable, IMO.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If you buy a puppy than you should have the right to decide yourself whether you breed or not. Of course your dog has to have healthy hips, ed etc plus the dog needs to be "gekoert" before you can breed the dog and get the papers.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Why do they get to mark the box saying I can not bread my dog? What happens if I do breed him?


Because they are the breeders of the dog, and they're trying to protect their kennel.

If I sell a pet puppy, that puppy is being sold on *limited registration*. Why? Because it is not of the quality necessary to be bred in the future. Show prospects will be sold on full registration because they are going to be shown.

And if you plan to breed a dog with out any intention of titling or health testing, it just makes you another irresponsible breeder.

If you signed a contract that states you cannot breed the dog, you cannot breed the dog.

In addition to that, if you bred a dog that is on limited registration, you cannot register the puppies from that litter.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

What's SV registration?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is not just done to protect the kennel's name, it is also done to protect the breed. 

Mrs K, In Germany the rules are very different. To register a litter with the SV the dog must have a hip/elbow ratings, a conformation rating and they must be titled. Most dogs are not bred without the breed survey (Körung) which then requires an AD. All the AKC requires is that both parents have AKC papers. They can be dysplastic nerve bags with pink eyes, but as long as they have those AKC papers they can make AKC puppies. 

vinceml, your contract should have stated that your puppy would be sold on limited registration. It should also state if it will be possible to remove that limitation at a later date and the requirements for doing so.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The SV is the German Shepherd Dog Club of Germany. To get a puppy with SV registration you would have to import one from Germany.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You should only breed your dog if it is worthy of breeding, if it lives up to the standard and is a perfect model of what the breed should look like. I wanted to breed my boy but after reading about the breed, my dog is alot bigger than the breed calls for and even though he is perfect to me, he is not the perfect canidate to breed. Their are too many breeders out there just looking to make a buck and dont breed top quality dogs. Doesn't it break your heart to see the breed we love so much end up in rescues and shelters because there aren't enough homes for them all?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Breeder Guidance System


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

lhczth said:


> The SV is the German Shepherd Dog Club of Germany. To get a puppy with SV registration you would have to import one from Germany.


Not necessarily true. 
The dog could be from a different country BUT to get the SV papers it had to be owned by a german first and be registered in Germany. 



> If the dog is not German bred (does not have German registration
> papers) but the previous owner resided in Germany, and
> the dog was imported from Germany to the U.S. a
> Bescheinigung can be issued. However, this is only possible if
> ...





> Issuance of an AKC-Bescheinigung
> An AKC-Bescheinigung (Export Certification) can only be
> issued for dogs that were imported directly from Germany to
> the U.S. If the dog was imported from another country than
> ...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

lhczth said:


> It is not just done to protect the kennel's name, it is also done to protect the breed.
> 
> Mrs K, In Germany the rules are very different. To register a litter with the SV the dog must have a hip/elbow ratings, a conformation rating and they must be titled. Most dogs are not bred without the breed survey (Körung) which then requires an AD. All the AKC requires is that both parents have AKC papers. They can be dysplastic nerve bags with pink eyes, but as long as they have those AKC papers they can make AKC puppies.
> 
> vinceml, your contract should have stated that your puppy would be sold on limited registration. It should also state if it will be possible to remove that limitation at a later date and the requirements for doing so.


So technically I could register my dogs with AKC and breed them even though they have no Koerung and than go back to Germany and register them with the SV since they get the AKC papers and even sell them as West German Working Lines and since they have a line that most people would kill for I could even make quite a few bucks off of it? :help:

Man... I must be stupid not to go that route but than again... I rather be stupid than do it the wrong way...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Being of "pure breed", shouldn't be the _only_ prerequisite of "being breedable"...
If a dog is sold on limited registration, it is probably because the person "buying" the dog, stated that their purchase purpose was solely for a companion animal."
It is the way many breeders try to "insure" that only the best candidates be bred, carrying their Kennel name.
It is a common practise....perhaps it should actually be done more often.
JMO


----------

